# sourire Colgate



## camotto

Hello everyone!
We have a phrase in French that describes a bright white, radiant smile. We would say that "il/elle a vraiment un / le sourire Colgate".
Is there an equivalent in English / American English, that's also based on a metaphor?
As I'm only looking for an equivalent, there isn't more context for this translation.


----------



## enattente

Saying "he has a real Colgate smile" would be easily understood. I don't think it's an expression, but it would feel idiomatic.

There are also other 'white teeth' expressions that might require reformulating the sentence: "He sure can flash those pearly whites".


----------



## camotto

Thank you, Enattente! That's cool!


----------



## pointvirgule

Il me semblait que l'expression originale était_ sourire Pepsodent_ / _Pepsodent smile_.


----------



## yuechu

J'espère que je peux poser cette question ici : Comment est-ce que vous prononcez "Colgate" en français ? Est-ce que la deuxième voyelle se prononce à l'anglaise ou à la française ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## T.Orlane

Hello,
La prononciation est à l'anglaise as a Gate . And the Col is not as Cool.

Use the google tool to hear the pronunciation  :
Google Traduction

Have a nice day.


----------



## yuechu

Merci, T.Orlane !


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Hello camotto,

Apparently mistakenly, I'd have thought of the Pepsodent smile as the Colgate smile! That's how much, as enattente mentions, it does seem idiomatic and easily understood by an English speaker - so much so that I'd be completely comfortable leaving it at that; i.e., just referring to it in English as "a real Colgate smile".


----------



## Locape

Bienvenue sur WR, @T.Orlane ! 
Je prononce aussi 'Colgate' à l'anglaise, mais mes grands-parents le prononcent à la française.
Je croyais que la marque Pepsodent avait disparu définitivement, mais apparemment elle existe encore. Je pense que Colgate a maintenant remplacé cette marque dans l'imaginaire collectif. Personnellement, je dis 'un sourire de pub pour dentifrice'.


----------



## Topsie

I remember the TV advertisement for 'The Colgate ring of confidence"!


----------



## Al'x

pointvirgule said:


> Il me semblait que l'expression originale était_ sourire Pepsodent_ / _Pepsodent smile_.


On a d'abord eu le sourire "Émail diamant"...


----------



## tswsots

Urban Dictionary has an entry for "Colgate smile."

Also, I know a song (from a 2006 Broadway musical set in the 1940s) that goes

With your Colgate grin,
Dick Tracy chin,
That Hollywood film star sheen,
Kid, you're going places the nation's never seen.


----------



## pointvirgule

This ngram shows that _Pepsodent smile_ was the original idiom until the end of the 20th century. Then_ Colgate_ overtook _Pepsodent_ around 2000. Must be a generation thing.


----------



## Locape

Mais les ventes de Pepsodent ont commencé à baisser sérieusement dans les années 60, vu qu'ils n'avaient pas encore rajouté du fluor (fluorure) dans leur pâte dentifrice. Ce genre de slogan était surtout populaire à l'oral, ce que ne permet pas voir cette appli (je ne sais pas si ça prend en compte les magazines et journaux). Je dirais pour ma part que le sourire Colgate a dépassé celui de Pepsodent bien avant les années 2000.


----------



## LART01

enattente said:


> Saying "he has a real Colgate smile" would be easily understood. I don't think it's an expression, but it would feel idiomatic.
> 
> There are also other 'white teeth' expressions that might require reformulating the sentence: "He sure can flash those pearly whites".


Would a _pearly smile_ be widely understood?


----------



## Bezoard

_Gibbs's smile_ used to be common too.


> The old mansion where we used to meet my mother _Gibbs's smile_ and kindness in our childhood , and which the family parted with last year , was so transformed , that I could hardly believe it was the same house .


Memoir of William Ellery Channing
1890 !


----------



## broglet

Locape said:


> Mais les ventes de Pepsodent ont commencé à baisser sérieusement dans les années 60, vu qu'ils n'avaient pas encore rajouté du fluor (fluorure) dans leur pâte dentifrice. Ce genre de slogan était surtout populaire à l'oral, ce que ne permet pas voir cette appli (je ne sais pas si ça prend en compte les magazines et journaux). Je dirais pour ma part que le sourire Colgate a dépassé celui de Pepsodent bien avant les années 2000.


There used to be an advert "You'll wonder where the yellow went when you brush your teeth with Pepsodent!" No wonder their sales collapsed    (emoji with Colgate smile!)


----------



## wildan1

LART01 said:


> Would a _pearly smile_ be widely understood?


I would have to think for a few seconds to guess at what you meant--I don't think native speakers would say it this way.
There is a similar expression, though: _pearly whites_

But personally I would probably say _a million-dollar smile._


----------



## JClaudeK

Locape said:


> Ce genre de slogan était surtout populaire à l'oral, ce que ne permet pas voir cette appli [...]
> Je dirais pour ma part que le sourire Colgate a dépassé celui de Pepsodent bien avant les années 2000.


En français, on ne trouve pratiquement que "sourire Colgate".
Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## Bezoard

Jusqu'avant les années 2000, "sourire Gibbs" était à peu près à la moitié des occurrences de "sourire Colgate", lequel semble avoir explosé depuis 2000.
Google Ngram Viewer


----------



## Locape

Mais après avoir vérifié, Google Ngram ne répertorie que les occurrences dans les livres, pas les magazines ou les journaux, donc je ne trouve pas ça pertinent pour savoir si une expression a été beaucoup utilisée ou non. Il faut attendre qu'un écrivain s'en serve pour qu'elle soit prise en compte, même si elle est très employée à l'oral depuis longtemps. Ça veut donc dire qu'on la retrouve dans les livres très souvent à partir des années 2000, rien d'autre.


----------



## wildan1

Bezoard said:


> Jusqu'avant les années 2000, "sourire Gibbs" était à peu près à la moitié des occurrences de "sourire Colgate", lequel semble avoir explosé depuis 2000.



Mais la question posée par camatto demande une traduction de _sourire Colgate_, pas spécialement d'autres termes en français...


----------



## pointvirgule

Et sans marque de commerce : _a sparkling smile_ (ou autre adjectif du même acabit).

(Locape, navré de te contredire, mais le Ngram Viewer de Google répertorie aussi les occurrences dans les magazines.)


----------



## Bezoard

wildan1 said:


> Mais la question posée par camatto demande une traduction de _sourire Colgate_, pas spécialement d'autres termes en français...


Oui, c'est pourquoi j'avais rappelé plus haut l'existence ancienne de_ Gibb's smile_, si le contexte justifiait un terme ancien et probablement démodé.


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> c'est pourquoi j'avais rappelé plus haut l'existence ancienne de_ Gibb's smile_


_Gibb's smile_ ne figure même pas dans le graphique
Google Books Ngram Viewer_ (Ngrams not found:                      Gibbs's smile)_


----------



## Bezoard

Non, c'était employé à une époque où l'on ne trouvait pas non plus Colgate ou Pepsodent sur le graphique.


----------



## Nicomon

@ broglet :  Not that it's much better, but i think the slogan was :  





> “You’ll wonder where the *dullness* went / when you brush your teeth with Pepsodent”





pointvirgule said:


> Il me semblait que l'expression originale était_ sourire Pepsodent_ / _Pepsodent smile_.


  9 jours plus tard...  je me suis fait la même réflexion avant de lire ton post.  Comme tu dis, c'est sans doute une question de génération. Mais chez-nous (mon père était dentiste) c'était _Crest._


----------



## wildan1

Bezoard said:


> Gibb's smile


This is apparently a brand of British toothpaste--unknown in North America. Does it even still exist?

I'm sticking with _million-dollar smile_ for a North American audience.


----------



## joelooc

Dans ce festival de marques il ne faudrait pas oublier l'Ultra-Brite smile: l'abruti qui plongeait de 8m pour attrapper entre les dents une branche de rosier jetée par une séductrice probablement chargée de nourrir les requins. 
Je devance la question: très vite "ultra brite" '(comme Woolite) a perdu sa prononciation anglaise et donc la moitié de son sens.


----------

